# Townsville, Maggie Island



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in Townsville right now and plan to stay a couple of weeks, so if anyone in the area wants to get together for a fish, I'm in. I'm keen to paddle to maggie island this weekend - the weather is looking to be perfect. I may even camp there overnight. Anyone interested?


----------

